# Rod in a soft sock found at Hatteras



## VaRandy (Feb 22, 2010)

Was in the middle of the road and likely blew out of a pickup bed. It is looking to get its owner back.

[email protected]


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

greene to you


----------

